# Body Squareness, Male vs Female



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#9932cc">I was e-mailing some breeders recently, talking about their beautiful Maltese on their web sites, and making comments about what I really liked about their dogs. One of them emailed me back and we had been "e-mailing" back and forth a few times and I had told her about some of the things I LOVE in Maltese. One being the "compact squareness" of them. She wrote back to me and told me that females tend to be longer in the body then males.

I was curious about this since the AKC Breed Standard does not seem to mention this. However, I can understand why a female would be longer in the body. 

<span style="color:#000000"><span style="font-family:Arial">*Body -* Compact, the height from the withers to the ground equaling the length from the withers to the root of the tail. Shoulder blades are sloping, the elbows well knit and held close to the body. The back is level in top line, the ribs well sprung. The chest is fairly deep, the loins taut, strong, and just slightly tucked up underneath.

</span>Comments? Observations?

enJOY!
Melanie</span></span>


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> <span style="color:#9932cc">I was e-mailing some breeders recently, talking about their beautiful Maltese on their web sites, and making comments about what I really liked about their dogs. One of them emailed me back and we had been "e-mailing" back and forth a few times and I had told her about some of the things I LOVE in Maltese. One being the "compact squareness" of them. She wrote back to me and told me that females tend to be longer in the body then males.
> 
> I was curious about this since the AKC Breed Standard does not seem to mention this. However, I can understand why a female would be longer in the body.
> 
> ...




<span style="color:#800080">I don't know about other dogs but Winnie started off "square" but has grown quite long......sometimes I think her body is more "cat-like" than Maltese! :huh:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=454671
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lilly sounds just like Winnie! She is very long for her height and her spine sometimes seems very cat-like. She can curl up into the smallest ball, just like a cat.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The theory is that females tend to be longer to create room for puppies.
I've seen some longer bodied males too. Wonder why? LOL 
It isn't unusual to see them a bit longer than taller, female or male.
I've also seen them taller than longer.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Diego (male) is very square and his littermate Izzy (female) is a bit longer and taller. It is really kind of strange because when we first got them home in May, you really couldn't tell the difference, but now it is noticeable. I am not sure if that is the 'norm' or not, but next time Izzy is over I will take a picture of them together (if I can get them to be still long enough :smheat: ) for you to see.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Diego (male) is very square and his littermate Izzy (female) is a bit longer and taller. It is really kind of strange because when we first got them home in May, you really couldn't tell the difference, but now it is noticeable. I am not sure if that is the 'norm' or not, but next time Izzy is over I will take a picture of them together (if I can get them to be still long enough :smheat: ) for you to see.[/B]


Thank you. I really would like to hear more of others about this. I would love to know why the AKC Standard doesn't mention a differance in males and females, if in fact, there really is.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

My girlie lambies are littermates, and they are shaped differently. Kiki is square, while pippin is taller, but a lot longer too. The are less than a half pound appart, and I love 'em! (Duh! they're Maltese!)


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Abbey isn't square, but I thought it had to do with their pedigree?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Well, I got a square,Hannah. :biggrin: Wouldn't matter to me if she was round or rectangular, but I'm not a breeder. Just trying to be helpful. :thumbsup: Boo says,"Hey, what's wrong with a rectangle?"


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax seems to be square.

I got out the tape measure to try to measure him, and kind of did.

He seemed to be the same withers to ground, as withers to root of tail...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I think it's as Brit says, females can go a little longer to accomadate babies. Lucy is pretty darn square, Caddy is a little longer and caira is a bit long right now also, but I think that's just because she's still a puppy and hasn't finished growing. 

But there is no such thing as the 'perfect' maltese except for well ... all of ours, :wub: Hehe


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

</span>
The standard leaves alot of imagination in what it is you want to breed. Maltese are not "square". They are oblong. As the standard says "from the withers to the root of the tail" that is where the square is. They still have chest ahead of them and butt behind them. The size and length of the dog or girl is what it is you are breeding for. I have long backed girls and shorter backed girls. The longer back girls seem to have more puppies, but sometimes they have uterine dystosia (?) for the last puppy born. In other words there isn't any oommpf to push the last puppy out. Actually it all depends on how many eggs they produce and that are impregnated as to how many puppies they will have. I've seen all sizes of Maltese in the ring. From 3 1/2 lbs to 7 1/2 lbs. I've seen long backs or backs that appear longer because of a low set tail. I've seen shorter backed. Sex dosen't seem to matter. You will see different Maltese "styles" in the different regions of the states. Each breeder breeds for what they consider is the ideal maltese and breed for that "type". You want to breed a Maltese that is typey. So people know when they see your dog that it is a Maltese. :wub: 
Tina


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=455495


<div class='quotemain'>Thank you Tina. Granted all the Dog Shows I have been to since having a Malt have been only in Florida so I am seeing the same "sort" of Maltese I assume. And for the most part they all have been beautiful!

I adore speaking with breeders, I LOVE to learn. It's amazing to me, how one breeder can be so different from another, even though they are breeding the same breed of dog.  I have learned a lot and am happy about this. OH also I am not in the learning mode to be a breeder. THAT job is not for me. This I know for sure! 

It's comforting to me that if I look hard I can find a "square" female. The one breeder that prompted me to start this thread, gave me the impression that all females would not be "square". I do understand why they would not be, due to having the puppies, but since that is not why I am looking for a female, I will just keep looking.

Thanks again,
Melanie</span>


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=455495
> 
> 
> <div class='quotemain'>Thank you Tina. Granted all the Dog Shows I have been to since having a Malt have been only in Florida so I am seeing the same "sort" of Maltese I assume. And for the most part they all have been beautiful!
> ...



Wait a second Melanie...You are looking for a female?!? Is Mr. Wookie going to be getting a sister?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Mel, unless you buy an adult, probably one over a year old, I don't know how you would know if it will be "square". Puppies still growing can change a lot. I imagine you have heard that already. Are you looking for a retiree like Hannah?

I like the look of a short back too, but at the moment (at 20 weeks) Shoni is a tad long, and maybe a tad shorter in front then back. He is growing fast and changing so I'm not worried. I'd love him to pieces even if he were a triangle or a circle anyway!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like a Mrs. Wookie is in the works to me......that would be fun!!!!

Not that my dogs are the picture of the standard, but I would call Archie square and Abbey oblong, but then again, she has a slight build and has long legs which might make her appear oblong.

I thought it was interesting that Archie has a 10" neck and is 10" long and Abbey has a 9" neck and is 9" long. 
This info has nothing to do with anything...but I thought it was interesting.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Lilly sounds just like Winnie! She is very long for her height and her spine sometimes seems very cat-like. She can curl up into the smallest ball, just like a cat. 


This sounds exactly like Haiku - I often think her spine is very long and cat-like. I thought she was the only one!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mel, unless you buy an adult, probably one over a year old, I don't know how you would know if it will be "square". Puppies still growing can change a lot. I imagine you have heard that already. Are you looking for a retiree like Hannah?
> 
> I like the look of a short back too, but at the moment (at 20 weeks) Shoni is a tad long, and maybe a tad shorter in front then back. He is growing fast and changing so I'm not worried. I'd love him to pieces even if he were a triangle or a circle anyway! [/B]


<span style="color:#9932cc">I have been "looking" for a while yes, for a "sister" for Mr Wookie. Age is not a concern to me at all so a retired or puppy would be fine. Not a "Mrs Wookie" no no no breeding in my life. I just do not have the stomach for it. I really am not in any hurry either. So I am taking my time and keeping a good eye open for a female.  

Dee thanks for the chuckle, thinking about a triangle Shoni is a funny picture. </span>


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Midis was quite square as a younger puppy and is quite rectangular now, I think. So was my last (both are/were males) and the lines/pedigrees were miles apart. But a good, sound pedigree can certainly give you a better chance for things such as good coats, healthy dogs and (hopefully) long lives! 

Cyndi


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

My little girl, Shiva, is very square. Our boy Stewie is more oblong looking, but I think its because he is leggier and taller and his butt and chest stick out more than Shiva's. 

I'm glad you posted this, I have always wondered about the standard, the squareness or rectangularness (are these even words??? lol) of the maltese. Of course, they are all adorable no matter what shape!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> The biggest mistake breeder's make when choosing a puppy to show at around 6 months old is that the dog is "high" in the rear. In other words the dog is taller in the hind legs than the front legs. Not a good top line. If you wait and be patient, the front will catch up with the rear around 8 to 10 months old. Sometimes they are long in the loin and that makes them look longer too. I've seen quite a few breeder's sell the puppy because of this and then they see the dog later and kick themselves. Different lines develope at different rates. It's fun watching them grow and go through the uglies and then mature a swan.
> 
> Tina


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> QUOTE





> The biggest mistake breeder's make when choosing a puppy to show at around 6 months old is that the dog is "high" in the rear. In other words the dog is taller in the hind legs than the front legs. Not a good top line. If you wait and be patient, the front will catch up with the rear around 8 to 10 months old. Sometimes they are long in the loin and that makes them look longer too. I've seen quite a few breeder's sell the puppy because of this and then they see the dog later and kick themselves. Different lines develope at different rates. *It's fun watching them grow and go through the uglies and then mature a swan.*
> 
> Tina
> [/color]
> [/B]


I agree with you, that must really be fun! I know when I look back at photos of Wookie when I first got him, he looks so funny! His hair sticking out everywhere and so many different lengths.

And I just met a woman the other day with a Maltese, she told me that her breeder was calling her often wanting to buy her dog back. Her dog was BEAUTIFUL and looked every bit as good as a Show Dog to me that day. So I can understand that breeders do make mistakes and kick themselves later.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> My little girl, Shiva, is very square. Our boy Stewie is more oblong looking, but I think its because he is leggier and taller and his butt and chest stick out more than Shiva's.
> 
> I'm glad you posted this, I have always wondered about the standard, the squareness or rectangularness (are these even words??? lol) of the maltese. Of course, they are all adorable no matter what shape![/B]


You are most welcome. I have also enjoyed seeing what people have to add to this thread.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## ET's mom (Jun 17, 2012)

That's interesting, because the FCI european standard states that the lenght of the body must be 38% more than height, both in males and females. Infact our malts, if well bred, are longer than taller!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

ET's mom said:


> That's interesting, because the FCI european standard states that the lenght of the body must be 38% more than height, both in males and females. Infact our malts, if well bred, are longer than taller!


Dewey must be of European ancestry, he seems longer than taller to me. LOL He's only 6 mo. curious as to how he'll turn out.


----------

